# [solved] Akonadi / kres-migrator nerven

## appelgebak

Hi,

kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich diesen Sch... akonadi-kram, bzw. den kres-migrator loswerden kann?

Benutze KDE 4.2.96, und bei jedem KDE-Start nervt das Zeug, weil ich erst drei mal alles wegklicken kann, bevor es 

mit der Arbeit losgehen kann.

Ich habe sämtliche im Orbit befindliche Threads, Topics, und Herferlein-Geschichten durch, aber die Meldung, 

"Akonadi-Steuerprogramm ist nicht am D-Bus registriert" liegt mir auf dem Gemüt.

Ich habe alles mögliche neu installiert, vom Dbus-Gedöns bis zu denPimlibs, akonadi-server, akonadi, mysql rauf und runter - intern, extern...

Bitte sage mir jemand, was ich tun muß, um den Kram los zu werden...

Danke

AppelLast edited by appelgebak on Wed Aug 12, 2009 10:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## samsonus

hi,

ich hab das gefuehl, dass akonadi seit ca. 4.2.96 nicht mehr funktioniert. zumindest startet bei mir und einigen anderen akonadi nicht mehr. grund ist irgendein problem mit libmysql.

mache gerade ein update auf 4.2.98, werde dann mal schildern ob das problem immernoch besteht.

----------

## appelgebak

Also, wenn wir gerade bei Gefühlen sind: Ich hatte den Stress schon bei 4.2.95 sicher,

aber kann auch schon bei 4.2.6x sein...

----------

## samsonus

kann gut sein, zumindest mit 4.2.98 keine verbesserung. war ja auch zu befuerchten.

welche qt-sql version laeuft bei euch?

----------

## appelgebak

Bei mir löppt qt-sql-4.5.2

```
x11-libs/qt-sql

    layman:                  (4.4.0_rc1 (in ::soor))X (4.4.2 (in ::multilib))X (4.4.2-r1 (in ::multilib))X (4.5.1 (in ::multilib))X (4.5.2 (in ::multilib))X (4.5.9999 (in ::qting-edge))X (4.9999 (in ::qting-edge))X {:4}

    gentoo:                  4.4.2 4.4.2-r1 4.5.1 4.5.2(~) {:4}

    installed:               4.5.2* {:4}

    Description:             The SQL module for the Qt toolkit

    Homepage:                http://www.qtsoftware.com/

    License:                 || ( LGPL-2.1 GPL-3 )

    Installed time:          Tue Jul 14 15:47:52 2009

    Use flags:               (debug) (-firebird) (iconv) (mysql) (-odbc) (-pch) (postgres) (qt3support) (sqlite)

    From repositories:       gentoo

    Installed using:         paludis-0.36.1

```

----------

## samsonus

hmm bei mir 4.5.1, also wird sich da auch nichts verbessern  :Wink: 

----------

## appelgebak

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> hmm bei mir 4.5.1, also wird sich da auch nichts verbessern 

 

Nö. Hat sich auch nicht.

Kann es evtl. ein Berechtigungs-Problem sein?!?

Falsche Gruppe, oder so?

----------

## appelgebak

Der Server sagt mir übrigens:

```
rocessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)

[akonadiserver] Database "akonadi" opened using driver "QMYSQL"

[akonadiserver] DbInitializer::run()

[akonadiserver] checking table  "SchemaVersionTable"

[akonadiserver] checking table  "ResourceTable"

[akonadiserver] checking table  "CollectionTable"

[akonadiserver] akonadiserver: libmysql.c:4301: setup_one_fetch_function: Zusicherung »param->buffer_length != 0« nicht erfüllt.

[akonadiserver] "[

[akonadiserver] 0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x39) [0x40b639]

[akonadiserver] 1: akonadiserver [0x40bb82]

[akonadiserver] 2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7ff4f996d290]

[akonadiserver] 3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7ff4f996d205]

[akonadiserver] 4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x183) [0x7ff4f996e723]

[akonadiserver] 5: /lib/libc.so.6(__assert_fail+0xe9) [0x7ff4f9966229]

[akonadiserver] 6: /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.15 [0x7ff4f79557fa]

[akonadiserver] 7: /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.15(mysql_stmt_bind_result+0x15c) [0x7ff4f7956d3c]

[akonadiserver] 8: /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/sqldrivers/libqsqlmysql.so [0x7ff4f7cc743e]

[akonadiserver] 9: /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins/sqldrivers/libqsqlmysql.so [0x7ff4f7cc8072]

[akonadiserver] 10: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSql.so.4(_ZN9QSqlQuery4execERK7QString+0x127) [0x7ff4fb661d57]

[akonadiserver] 11: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN13DbInitializer10checkTableERK11QDomElement+0x3543) [0x7ff4fbc5cfe3]

[akonadiserver] 12: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN13DbInitializer3runEv+0x522) [0x7ff4fbc60fc2]

[akonadiserver] 13: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi9DataStore4initEv+0x6b) [0x7ff4fbc52a5b]

[akonadiserver] 14: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0x57f) [0x7ff4fbbd836f]

[akonadiserver] 15: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x47) [0x7ff4fbbd9117]

[akonadiserver] 16: akonadiserver(main+0x2e2) [0x4067e2]

[akonadiserver] 17: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7ff4f99595c6]

[akonadiserver] 18: akonadiserver(_ZNSt8ios_base4InitD1Ev+0x41) [0x406409]

[akonadiserver] ]

```

Hm. Falls jemand davon Ahnung hat - gerne!

----------

## AWO

Hallo appelgebak,

leider ist meine Situation mit deiner vergleichbar und sie hat sich auch mit KDE-4.3 nicht verbessert. Mittlerweile habe auch ich fast alles probiert, was sich über die Forumsuche bzw. Google finden läßt. Ich weiß im Moment also auch nicht so richtig weiter ...

Gruß André

----------

## samsonus

dito, vielleicht sollte der thread title mal angepasst werden ?!

----------

## samsonus

So, bei mir laeuft es jetzt endlich wieder. Ist mysql bei euch mit debug USE Flag kompiliert?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267513

----------

## AWO

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> So, bei mir laeuft es jetzt endlich wieder. Ist mysql bei euch mit debug USE Flag kompiliert?
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267513

 

Super, jetzt läuft auch bei mir alles. Danke für den Tipp, denn genau das war auch mein Fehler.   :Smile: 

Gruß André

----------

